
How to manage a team: 10 tips for success - PeOe
https://blog.zenkit.com/how-to-manage-a-team-10-tips-for-success-4d89c87e4be2
======
schuellerpa
The "assemble the right team" part is pretty crucial here I´d say. Without a
well fitting team there´s not much to manage. I´ve had some bad experiences
with that in the past. If the team members have problems amongst themselves,
it is very hard to get stuff done in the first place.

------
sororkeZ
Assembling the right team is important, but sharing the load is way more
important, imho. I've been on teams where one person does the bulk of the work
and the others take credit. If you can track what is being done and by whom,
you'll be more successful.

